# Wald blue R35 GTR



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Looks great and its very different from the mob for once . . . would be nippy to own


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh I like that.....


----------



## sunexim (Aug 27, 2011)

It looks much dashing in blue, i really like your collection and you are lucky for owning this!


----------



## Ady682 (May 3, 2007)

the colour looks amazing and the spoiler and rear arch extensions really suit it, not such a big fan of the headlights and front bumper if im honest, still its a beautiful car.


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

One way to ruin a GTR.


----------



## BNR34GTR (Aug 8, 2011)

very nice


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Very different...abit too much for my taste in terms of styling but still very "gangster"


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

ditch all the retarded looking lights and the rest looks ok.


----------

